
Safety Lessons from the Morgue (2012) - gwern
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/28/magazine/safety-lessons-from-the-morgue.html?_r=0&pagewanted=all
======
mfoy_
Fascinating read, this one individual blazed a trail from "independent
research project" all the way to "National Center for Injury Prevention and
Control", a US Government Agency.

Also amazing was with how much lackadaisical disdain everyone treated personal
safety...

